# Genetics help??



## Jazz0109 (Jan 7, 2015)

So I got two new girls and I was told they carry these genetics: These girls are a/a (non-agouti); B/B (full color black, not chocolate); C/C or C/c (c/c is albino); D/D or D/d (d/d is blue); P/P (p/p is pink eye, but this gene is different from albino mice, which also have pink eyes); s/s (pied/recessive spotting); fz/fz (fuzzy); and Spl/Spl or Spl/spl (spl/spl is splashed) oh and the girls are E/e, they carry recessive yellow

What exactly does that mean and what should I be looking for in a buck??


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

With that many recessives potentially in play there is no way to determine how you should breed. What are you trying to accomplish?

The only thing I can say from what you present is that you find a healthy looking buck. I'd stick with a nonagouti, but that's just personal taste.


----------



## Jazz0109 (Jan 7, 2015)

I was thinking of going for blue or maybe pied. I just want to know the best possible outcome.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

If you want blue your best bet is to get a blue buck for them. If they carry blue u have a 50/50 chance to get more blue. If they don't carry blue none will be blue but all will carry it so put the daughters back to the blue buck.


----------

